# Broke templet guide model 42040



## Jessejames (Apr 20, 2014)

I broke porter cable templet guide model 42040. When I start to order a replacement the guide looks longer than the one I broke. I use this guide for Porter cable 12 inch dovetail jig.


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

● Through Dovetail and Box Joint Template
● 17/32", 7° Dovetail Bit 43776PC
● 13/32" Straight Bit, 43743PC
● 3/4" O.D. Template Guide, 42040 (with dovetail bit)
● 5/8" O.D. Template Guide, 42046 (with straight bit)
● Template Guide Lock Nut, 42239
● Miniature Dovetail Template
● 9/32", 7° Dovetail Bit 43777PC
● 3/16" Straight Bit, 43014PC
● 3/8" O.D. Template Guide, 42037 (with dovetail bit)
● 5/16" O.D. Template Guide, 42055 (with straight bit)
● Template Guide Lock Nut, 42239

This is the list of accessories from my manual. Depending on the way your guide bushing was broken, are you sure you are reading the number correctly since you think the size is different from what you have seen? By longer do you mean that you are afraid that it will protrude down past the fingers on the template and jam on your work?
You could take it to a local store and match it up there. A Woodcraft or Rockler would be good choices if they are in your area.


----------



## Jessejames (Apr 20, 2014)

● 3/4" O.D. Template Guide, 42040 
Go to Amazon to order this part and look at the picture of the guide.
Yes I would be afraid that it would protrude too far down when routing.
Compare the one u have with the one u can order.
The lock nut came loose when I was using it and cracked the threads, now theock nut want screw on the guide.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Pat Warner shows in his DVD how to 'shorten' the template guide.

Using a square 2x2, drill a hole in the end to accept the flange of the template guide and run it against your sander.

Clean the end with a de-burring tool.

I believe Pat was using a Porter Cable guide in his demonstration.


----------

